# Crownfield services



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

This sub is out of Brooklyn New York has anyone done any business with them and if so what been your experience and payment history.They say they have been around for 6 years.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

SOrry never heard of them


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I work and live in the same neighborhood they say they have an office and do business , but never seen or heard of them


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in rockland and have never heard of them.I wont work for a sub of a sub ever.


----------



## upstatePPR (Sep 13, 2013)

They actually got me started in this business 3 years ago. Not bad people to work for. Quick Pay. Just low. $18 grass cuts. $20 lock changes. You know the rest.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

upstatePPR said:


> They actually got me started in this business 3 years ago. Not bad people to work for. Quick Pay. Just low. $18 grass cuts. $20 lock changes. You know the rest.


And you still work for them!!!???? They did not get you started in this business ( sorry but this is gonna sting) they piggybacked off of you to get their own business off the ground. Companies that are doing $18 grass cuts and $20 lock changes are the main reason this industry is in crapper. I wouldn't cut my neighbors lawn for 18 cash paid immediately. Why would you or anyone else do ANY lawn for $18 and wait more than 5 minutes for payment? Desperation?


----------



## upstatePPR (Sep 13, 2013)

Cover2, I said that they got me started. I didn't say I still work for them. At the time I had just gotten laid off from a construction job I had for 5 years. I was doing work for my friends and family and trying to start my own business. Preservation work seemed like a way to add some additional income. I only worked for them for about three months until I could afford all the insurance requirements the larger companies were asking for. Sure, I was a "sub of a sub" that everybody blames for destroying this industry but I have a wife and 2 kids. I needed to make a living doing something I knew how to do. Within 6 months I was done with them and had contracts paying higher rates 2 or 3 steps higher than they were getting.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I love it when very one bashes other guys for working with these regionals. At some point in our paths we all have worked for these idiots but have learned the hard way and needed to walk away So instead of bashing the guy give him direction who to work for.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I worked for most of the big names. No one referred me so I learned thru trial and error. I agree, everything has to pay bills and support families. There is probably a certain glee to finding work orders from one of these companies in your inbox every morning. You don't have to go out and beat the bushes, advertise, cold call, etc. You just get out of bed and voila, money in the bank.
I don't see much bashing going on.

Cover2's response appears to be a pretty matter of fact response. How should one contractor tell another that they are the leftover bricks from a pyramid scheme? I'll be blunt without trying to bash; it is possible that a lot of subs are simply examples of the peter principal. Folks max out their abilities in a certain field and there is no getting around that it is just about as good as it is going to get for them. It can be frustrating trying to explain to someone that they are being led by the nose and fleeced at the same time, over and over and over....

allure, you suggested someone give this guy some direction on who to work for; I don't recommend any national or regional. They are not the preservation industry, they are just one of the takers. I suggest to everyone to work direct using time tested methods.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I don't recommend any national or regional. They are not the preservation industry, they are just one of the takers. I suggest to everyone to work direct using time tested methods.


:thumbsup: Great advice. 

Too many contractors get addicted to the P&P drug. Its just so damn easy to wake up in the morning and have a bunch of work show up in the queue. It's a lot more work to go out and beat the bushes finding the work that pays what I'm worth.......


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

upstatePPR said:


> Cover2, I said that they got me started. I didn't say I still work for them. At the time I had just gotten laid off from a construction job I had for 5 years. I was doing work for my friends and family and trying to start my own business. Preservation work seemed like a way to add some additional income. I only worked for them for about three months until I could afford all the insurance requirements the larger companies were asking for. Sure, I was a "sub of a sub" that everybody blames for destroying this industry but I have a wife and 2 kids. I needed to make a living doing something I knew how to do. Within 6 months I was done with them and had contracts paying higher rates 2 or 3 steps higher than they were getting.


So it was desperation, so glad you are not with them anymore. I'm sure they have found another "down on his luck" contractor to do $18 cuts and the cycle will continue. My point is this at $18 a cut you were not making a penny you were not even helping your cash flow as soon as you started your vehicle you were in the hole. We on this site do not blame the sub of a sub for the demise of this industry we KNOW they are the reason. You will lose jobs to what you were. Just cya!!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

allure9121 said:


> I love it when very one bashes other guys for working with these regionals. At some point in our paths we all have worked for these idiots but have learned the hard way and needed to walk away So instead of bashing the guy give him direction who to work for.


Allure I never bashed him. I have worked for a sub before to help him out but never the sub of a sub. If my next stop was to sleep in a Salvation Army building I still would not cut a lawn for $18 that is just so wrong on so many levels it is a complete insult to anyone that is, was ,or is trying to become a contractor. This industry will never change as long as ANYONE accepts work at that price. 99% of companies that accept that type of pay will be out of business in a year and the sub supplying the work is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------

